# Rhinstone program help



## mecread (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a graphtec ce5000, and looking for a program to use with it. I am running CorelDraw 4 and cutmaster and/or robo master.. 

But after looking for the last week I am lost on what i need...


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

It depends on how familiar you are with your own design program. Graphtec offers a software program called iDesignR that works great to create rhinestone designs and rhinestone templates, but it ranges in price from $250-$699 (depending on the version you want). We've found that there ARE ways to create and cut rhinestone designs our of Corel and Adobe Illustrator, but it is definitely more complicated and requires more knowledge about those programs.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Check out ACS, support from Sandy Mc. second to none. She's a member here as well.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Do a search for winsignpc.com it will work with your cutter...under $200


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Another one to check out is Oobling Pro. It's got tons of different fill options for rhinestones. It will also work with every cutter out there.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I Love Winpcsign2010 it has your Drivers,, 

A great step up program later is DAS. Love em both

Sandy Jo


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Charles, where did you find Winpc 2010 pro under $200.00? Looking to buy and could only find 275.00. To do rhinestones. Mike


----------



## mrsfarmer (Aug 4, 2006)

You can find it here: GCC Vinyl Cutters, Winpcsign 2010 pro
I recently bought it and learning it step by step.




GHEENEE1 said:


> Charles, where did you find Winpc 2010 pro under $200.00? Looking to buy and could only find 275.00. To do rhinestones. Mike


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Newmarket have the web site I would have given. If you join their forum there is a ton of videos and tips, etc..and of course it is free. Last I looked the price was $199.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I love WinPCSign Pro but for $50 you can get rStones macro for CorelDraw. I now use rStones for about 95% of all my designs. The only issue with rStones is you still need a program to send the design to your cutter.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

coastalbusiness said:


> It depends on how familiar you are with your own design program. Graphtec offers a software program called iDesignR that works great to create rhinestone designs and rhinestone templates, but it ranges in price from $250-$699 (depending on the version you want). We've found that there ARE ways to create and cut rhinestone designs our of Corel and Adobe Illustrator, but it is definitely more complicated and requires more knowledge about those programs.


I have iDesignR and wish I had bought something else. Look for a program where you can get training and support which isn't readily available with iDesignR.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I have iDesignR and wish I had bought something else. Look for a program where you can get training and support which isn't readily available with iDesignR.


Jane, try rStones for CorelDraw and if you have trouble using it I will show what to do.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

SickPuppy said:


> Jane, try rStones for CorelDraw and if you have trouble using it I will show what to do.


I have it but just haven't had time to really learn it. Your tutorials help a lot.


----------



## mecread (Aug 25, 2010)

With the DAS I was under the impression you had to buy their cutter with that program? I really did look at that whole system at NNEP last month and had a quote from them then walked a way.. but I really still want to do the car decal set up...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You do not have to buy their cutter ,, you can purchase the software, and art files.


----------



## mecread (Aug 25, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> You do not have to buy their cutter ,, you can purchase the software, and art files.


thanks for that...


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

Are there tutorials for the rStone software? I purchased it but haven't tried it yet. Tutorials would be so helpful!


----------



## mecread (Aug 25, 2010)

heck I have it and can't even load it today...


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> I have it but just haven't had time to really learn it. Your tutorials help a lot.


 
Just let me know what you are having trouble doing and I will try to create a demo for you.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

coconut said:


> Are there tutorials for the rStone software? I purchased it but haven't tried it yet. Tutorials would be so helpful!


I have several tutorials posted here on the T-shirtforums.com site you can also find them on my website. If you have a specific question or problem post it and I will try to make a demo


----------



## coconut (Feb 7, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> I have several tutorials posted here on the T-shirtforums.com site you can also find them on my website. If you have a specific question or problem post it and I will try to make a demo



Awesome! I will look for your tutorials! Thank you!


----------



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I have iDesignR and wish I had bought something else. Look for a program where you can get training and support which isn't readily available with iDesignR.


I have I Designer Pro IT SUCKS 
went to Winpcsign2010


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

wtjacj said:


> I have I Designer Pro IT SUCKS
> went to Winpcsign2010


Hi, I have both programs, WINPcSign Pro and Oobling which seems to be exactly the same as Designer Pro. I started with WINPC and it is great for those who are just starting in Rhinestone design as you have a lot of support from the WINPCSign forum.
Oobling, on the other hand is for those who want to go to the next level. It has a steeper learning curve but again if you do not have good support it is useless! Fortunately, I bought mine from Sinergy17 and their support is AMAZING! Stephanie can ( by using Skype) give me an instant tutorial if I am having difficulties. I can't ask better than that!


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Oobling, on the other hand is for those who want to go to the next level


OObling Pro is just a renamed version of Signlab by CADlink Technology


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

wtjacj said:


> I have I Designer Pro IT SUCKS
> went to Winpcsign2010


If you like WinPCSign Pro and you have CorelDraw you will love rStones


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> OObling Pro is just a renamed version of Signlab by CADlink Technology


Does it really matter what it is? I think it's money well spent. Before I got it I would literally spend all day designing where now I get things done a lot faster.


----------

